# MIDDLE PROVO...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well went up on the middle provo today for my first fly fishing trip in many years. It was a blast my brother tagged along to help refresh my memory on how its done. We left the house a little after 1000 and headed to sportsmans. We picked up an assortment of flies (holy crap those things are expensive for being such little buggers) and headed for the river. We made it up to Midway about 1130 after a stop at Wendys in Heber for lunch. We finally made it on the river about 1215. I was having a heck of a time casting. I'm going to be taking Chaser up on his suggestion practice practice practice. Well the browns were rising like crazy when we got there so we tied on a ParAdams and went to work. I was having a heck of a time getting my fly where I wanted it to be. My brother figured it out pretty quick (of course he was up there friday) he was catching them left and right (I was cathing all the weeds and trees in the general vicinity) He finally took some pitty on my and stopped and helped me out. I ended up finally connecting with an 11 inch or so brown. Then all the sudden the water got extremely merky and a whole bunch of branches and stuff started floating by. The fish stopped rising and that was it for us. We organized our fly boxes and headed for home. It was an awesome trip a lot of fun. sorry no pics got all the way up there then realized I didnt have batteries, doh.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What flies were you using to catch the trees? Wet or dry flies? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Way to go. Thats sweet catching a fish on your first go around!! Did the water clear after or what happened?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

The trees were biting on ParAdams :wink: ... We stuck around for about a half hour and the water wasn't clearing up not sure what the heck was going on... After getting all our stuff together we headed home... It was a lot of fun... Looking forward to next week... I'll make sure I pack the batteries...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> We picked up an assortment of flies (holy crap those things are expensive for being such little buggers) and headed for the river.


 Just imagine how much quality flies would cost you.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> > .
> 
> 
> Just imagine how much quality flies would cost you.


 :lol:


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

You were lucky you even got some rising fish. I fished up higher by the dam and got all the debris and mud from the flow increase the second I arrived. Fishing was no good with all that junk coming down the river.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone up there today? Are things still pretty dirty or has the river cleared up?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I looked at the streamflow guages and its looks like it was just a short one hour bump in flows. Flows are back to what they have been the past few month- 153 cfs. The way the lower P is fishing right now I wouldn't even bother with the middle. So many big rainbows showing up on the lower right now its not even funny.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I looked at the streamflow guages and its looks like it was just a short one hour bump in flows. Flows are back to what they have been the past few month- 153 cfs. The way the lower P is fishing right now I wouldn't even bother with the middle. So many big rainbows showing up on the lower right now its not even funny.


Amen to that!! There are some hogs coming out of there right now. I've caught a few within the last week or so.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yah it was fun while it was nice... A friend went on the lower yesterday and got some nice browns don't know that he got any bows though... I think I'll just stick with the cheap flies they work good enough for me :wink: ...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Yah it was fun while it was nice... A friend went on the lower yesterday and got some nice browns don't know that he got any bows though... I think I'll just stick with the cheap flies they work good enough for me :wink: ...


You think they are cheap but they cost more in the long run. They are tied on el garbage hooks that bend and break, and tied poorly with no whip finish or head cement so they fall apart right away.

The rainbow numbers drop significantly once you get below the Spring Run and Herring hole(next turn out past the Trestle parking area).

BTW, Marty, you can get down to Hatchery/Sattelite now.... :mrgreen: (haven't seen Putnam yet)


----------

